# site inaccesible via Android



## cgc (Feb 22, 2021)

Since a couple of days ago, I can't browse CR from my phone using chrome. Both using Kiwi and Google original versions.

Symptoms: after a few seconds, the screen turns bluish, but no cookies popup menu comes (as in the PC). I can't touch anywhere... only reloading the page provides a few seconds (3?) where the page is still usable for touching a link. In the PC I have accepted the cookies, but in the phone I can't!!

The only workaround is to disable javascript.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2021)

Works perfect for me on my Android Samsung Phone, as well as windows 10.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 22, 2021)

Try this 

On your *Android* phone or tablet, open the Chrome app .
To the right of the address bar, tap More. Settings.
Tap Site settings. *Cookies*.
Turn *Cookies* on or off.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2021)

If you have any extensions installed, disable them and see if that works.


----------



## cgc (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, I don't know the reason of the "blue" layer preventing touching the screen. It occurs both with an old Google chrome (version 72.0.3626.121, no addons) and the latest Kiwi Browser (with some addons).

Finally I have managed to browse the site (Xiaomi Mi8) by blacklisting fumblingform.com in my phone DNS.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

cgc said:


> Well, I don't know the reason of the "blue" layer preventing touching the screen. It occurs both with an old Google chrome (version 72.0.3626.121, no addons) and the latest Kiwi Browser (with some addons).
> 
> Finally I have managed to browse the site (Xiaomi Mi8) by blacklisting fumblingform.com in my phone DNS.



That's interesting, I have no idea what fumblingform.com is. I'll ask Admiral about it.


----------

